# Holiday Tutorial Winner: Gold and Green Holiday Tutorial



## Cydonian (Dec 20, 2010)

Entering the holiday photo tutorial contest... hope you enjoy!



  	Quick intro video:





  	Tutorial:

*What You'll Need:*
	- Gold eyeshadow base
	- Matte skintone
	- Pale gold
	- Foiled gold
	- Metallic olive green
	- Medium emerald green
	- Darker emerald green
	- Matte black
	- Gold glitter eyeliner, or some kind of glitter adhesive
	- Loose gold glitter
	- Black liquid liner
	- Gold eyeliner
	- Mascara of your choice

	For this look, I used NYX Pure Gold jumbo pencil, Accessorize gold eye dust, Urban Decay Mildew, Wet n Wild Envy, Sleek Intoxicated and Envy mixed, and Sleek Noir (all from Bad girl palette) eyeshadows. I also used MUA glitter liner Shade 2, Morgana's Crypt Marigold loose glitter, Maybelline Ultra liquid liner, Ulta Golden Eyes eyeliner and Maybelline The Falsies mascara.

*Feel free to use what you have!*

*Step 1:* Prep your eyelid for color and place the gold eyeshadow base all over the lid. Try to get it even but this is really just a base for shadows.





*Step 2:* Apply the foiled gold all over your lid, keeping it away from the crease.
























*Step** 3:* Apply the olive green shade into the crease using a contour brush.

























*Step 4:* Add the medium emerald green into the crease, but don't cover the olive green.























*Step 5:* Continue to build the olive green and emerald shades to your desired intensity.


























*Step 6:* Add in the darker green shades into the outer V and crease, and add the matte black just along the outer V. You want to build these colours slowly to add depth.























*Step 7:* Layer the darkest green and lightest green onto your lower lashline, and add the foiled gold to the inner half of the lower lash line. Add the pale gold shade onto the inner corner of your eyelid and blend upwards. Lastly, add the matte skintone highlight to your brow brow and blend out any mistakes.
























*Step 8:* Put down a fine layer of the glitter eyeliner. Do not apply directly to the lid, but instead to your finger first and then begin dabbing onto the lid. After this point, reapply any of the foiled gold that may have come off or needed to be touched up.

























*Step 9:* Apply the black liquid liner, creating a thick wing on the outside edge.
























*Step 10:* Apply the gold eyeliner to the lower lash line. Dab on another layer of the glitter eyeliner. Instead of letting it dry, apply the loose gold glitter directly over top with a brush, focusing the glitter on the lid but letting it fade into the crease. (photo is purposefully blurred)























*Step 11:* Finish off the rest of your face with foundation and concealer. Apply a natural shade of blush in the contour area of your cheek (the hollow) and apply a pale pink highlighting blush to the apples. I used *NYX Terracotta* as a contour and *Hard Candy Living Doll* as my blush.

	For lips, I will show you two different options. For the natural lip, I just used *Mac Nymphette lipgloss *on bare lips. For the red lip, I lined my lips with *Prestige Brick liner* and topped that with *NYX Chaos lipstick*. To make the lips more festive, I lightly applied *Mac Springbean lustreglass* over top and added some of the loose gold glitter just to the center of the lips... Here are the two versions:

















































































































	That's pretty much it for the tutorial! Which lips do you prefer? The natural or the red? Both my mom and husband preferred the red!

  	Thanks for the opportunity to enter this contest!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 21, 2010)

awesome! thanks for entering sweetie!


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey sweetheart! I was shocked when I saw you took part! but yayy!  I voted for you! <3


----------



## LorraineER (Dec 25, 2010)

This is gorgeous- I love golds and greens together. I actually like the natural lips over the red which is weird because I'm normally a "The bolder, the better!" type. I think it makes you look especially fresh and young, although both lip looks are pretty on you!


  	edit- grammar


----------



## Tee23 (Jan 1, 2011)

this is absolutely gorgeous!! Thanks for the step by step...I've always wanted to try this look. And that red lip is fab!


----------



## pink4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

This is really pretty! I'm definitely trying this out )) Thanks.


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is so cute.


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 10, 2011)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 15, 2011)

very pretty and festive! i LOVE it!


----------



## jessjes2424 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh wow gorgeousssssss!


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

very cute!  i did something similar with nars' porter green & mac goldmine eyeshadows.  i also prefer the red.


----------



## guriya (Nov 1, 2011)

u lo0ok superb.. !!


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 4, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## potophan (Mar 16, 2013)

Love this and red lips


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 27, 2013)

A lovely party look that can be toned up or down.
  	I'm impressed by your creativity!


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful! thank you..


----------



## SallyKelly (Aug 21, 2013)

This is so beautiful!


----------

